
Ask HN: Favorite movies of 2018? - axo
Any movie you would like to recommend worth watching during holiday.
======
pizza
It's not a movie but I think a lot of people here would really like the
Netflix show Pine Gap. It's almost like a political/espionage-y drama/thriller
about an NSA ops base in Australia led by a joint US and Australian team. I'm
not going to say much more than that without spoiling it or failing to do it
justice, but I've watched it twice this last week..

~~~
walterbell
How does it compare with the Australian _Secret City_ on Netflix?

~~~
pizza
I thought both were good, if you liked secret city you may possibly enjoy pine
gap even more

------
theSealedTanker
Pariyerum Perumal.

------
elvic
Die hard

